
The CEO of 'email killer' Symphony tells employees to 'buckle up' - jgalt212
http://www.businessinsider.com/symphony-internal-memo-2017-10
======
jgalt212
Interesting quote. I wonder how true it is.

> "We are kicking Slack, Skype for Business and Teams out of every account
> where we compete with them," Gurle wrote.

